# TWAIN compliant device not installed



## Sparticus039 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have an hp laserjet m2727nf and am trying to scan using the hp scanning client provided with the driver cd. My printer gives me an error message saying "Scan could not be completed. Cancelling scan." (real informative, I know). Then I tried to run the scanning software from the computer and recieved this message.

"There is no TWAIN-compliant device installed. Please install one and try again."

Searched everywhere (especially hp's website, utterly useless) and noticed that a lot of people have had the same problem but no solution.

Have reloaded the drivers twice, after removing the printer from the computer and rebooting each time and end up with the same problem.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Operating System?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

uninstall the software, this time when installing, right click on the executable installer and select "run as administrator", see if it can find the twain driver after installing this way.


----------

